# Are You Going to Hell..........



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

Check here:

http://www.gotlaughs.com/funpages/view.cfm/1680




WoW....... 204 was my score...... dang.. better work on something.......


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

don't need some quirky quiz to tell me that....:ubercool:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

hrm...I got a 132...apparently I'm enjoying life to the max.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

108.........Above average, you've got a few tricks below the belt.

Someone please indulge me by telling me about this eyeball licking thing........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

it's an Ecstasy related thing...however...I've never done Ecstasy...nor will I.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Ahhhh........cause if that's supposed to turn me on then I must be broke.

But speaking of E, I'm trying to get the pharmacy to make new tablets.......it'd work great with the viagras.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ahhhh........cause if that's supposed to turn me on then I must be broke. *



You're a riot. :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You're a riot. :rofl: *




I'm glad someone appreciates me........even if they are married. #$*@^!@$^*#(@#($)&#


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow....151.  Good thing I don't do drugs or I'd be in trouble...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

and I thought I was bad with 132.....he steps right up to the plate...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I guess you're gonna get kicked out of the 9th level........you're not nearly as bad as we all thought.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

nah...I've already remodeled and put up new paintings...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *nah...I've already remodeled and put up new paintings... *



Did you use a level?? I like levels!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *.... *



I want a laser one!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

too bad that doesn't make sense...ah...just like everything else you say...

..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

You're a guy. You should know what levels are!! And you should know about the laser levels.......will a real man please tell Chronuss about levels? Thanks.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm aware of what a level and a laser level are....but...what you said made no sense....so...therefore...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I said I wanted a laser level as right now I only have a regular level..........what doesn't make sense about that?!?!?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

then...go...buy...one....:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *then...go...buy...one....:shrug: *



They cost money and all my pictures are already hung


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...then you want one why.....?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

To play with!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...they only work when placed against a wall......


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...they only work when placed against a wall...... *




I have walls.........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...so you just wanna see a red line go across the wall....I can do that with a magic marker...won't be straight...but it'll be a line..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

But you're not here.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

nor will I be.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

So why do I care about your red marker skills?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I want a laser one! *


I saw an add on tv the other night..... those are too cool!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm glad someone else thinks so........now if we can just convince the yeti how cool they are!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _*
> Now if we can just convince the yeti how cool they are!
> *



Why...... to him it would require work of some sort!
:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

and damned if he'll do work...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *and damned if he'll do work... *


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

It can be our little secret!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *It can be our little secret!  *


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeti must be passed out.........


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Yeti must be passed out......... *




Probably...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Probably... *



Too much alcohol!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Too much alcohol!! *




LOL


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *LOL *



The SuperBowl is half over!?!?! It just started!!! hehe.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

Half-time was interesting...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

Fluffy: 48
Me: 84

we're boring...it's all cuz we never did drugs and don't drink regularly


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...doing drugs won't make you any less boring...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

No, but it will make you think that you're less boring!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...doing drugs won't make you any less boring...:rofl: *




...true...i'm boring...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *No, but it will make you think that you're less boring! *



that still wouldn't change anything...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Didn't say it would........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...therefore I am still right.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Not as right as me!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

even more so.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

liar!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

nope...I'm right.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 1, 2004)

this thread is getting boring....thank god for alcohol  (wait...that's what got me my high numbers...never mind....)


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...speaking of alcohol....time for a refill.....hehe.   :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...oops...mom's gonna be pissed....I just finished off the Grey Goose...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

too bad you can't just buy another one and replace it!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahha


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...oops...mom's gonna be pissed....I just finished off the Grey Goose...:shrug: *




you drink around your parents....

...if i tried that, i'd be forced to move to west virginia!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *too bad you can't just buy another one and replace it!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahha *



wouldn't wanna do that anyways...that damn vodka's expensive as hell...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *you drink around your parents.... *



where else would I drink...besides every other place....?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *wouldn't wanna do that anyways...that damn vodka's expensive as hell... *



That's why I let me boss buy it for me.......


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 1, 2004)

Appearently "A life in the church is too corrupt" for me.  :shrug: 

I really need to get a life. . . . . or become a drug dealer I guess. . . .


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *That's why I let me boss buy it for me....... *



I want a boss that cool.....:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

76 - Normal

I guess


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> * . . or become a drug dealer I guess. . . . *



I can help!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I want a boss that cool.....:shrug: *




We're hiring.  you don't qualify though!! hahaha


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

no thanks...don't think I'd wanna work at Rite Aid....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...cause I want my job back USGS....that job was cake...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

Someone didn't bring me cake today.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

tis cause I was babysitting til ma and pop got home...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

At which time I could have had cake.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

work for Dave...

...he's comin back this wednesday, by the way, incase you've done more work for him.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah, I'm gonna be in Inwood this week...woot woot.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

gonna be there Saturday? I need a ride back to the dorms at like 8.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

And I want my cake........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *gonna be there Saturday? I need a ride back to the dorms at like 8. *



saturday...in Inwood..what're you gonna be doin'?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

Not in Inwood. Closing at Peace Frogs...don't wanna walk back in the dark.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

...um...why would I drive from Inwood to She-Town....even if I did go to Inwood on saturday...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

oh yeah...i'm still new to this state! i'm all sorta confused....


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 1, 2004)

Got a 160...damn, I miss being a teen-ager.  If those were all supposed to be on how I behave NOW I'd get around a 2 or so.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

holy hell...and I thought 132 was bad...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Got a 160...damn, I miss being a teen-ager.  If those were all supposed to be on how I behave NOW I'd get around a 2 or so. *



You drunken drug dealing slut!!!!!!! j/k


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

but...you're the drug dealer...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *but...you're the drug dealer...:shrug: *



Yeah, I got points on all those questions!   It's the other two things I'm not.....hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

good thing.  :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 1, 2004)

> You drunken drug dealing slut!!!!!!! j/k


 Yesh, the "good" ole days. 

Nowadays the only drinking I do is coffee, the only drugs are advil and as for being a slut....ah, the good ole days


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *good thing.  :rofl: *



and where'd you get your points Mr. Chronuss?!?!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Yesh, the "good" ole days.
> 
> Nowadays the only drinking I do is coffee, the only drugs are advil and as for being a slut....ah, the good ole days *




This message brought to you by the "1001 Reasons NOT to Get Married Club"


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You drunken drug dealing slut!!!!!!!  *




Stop talkin about my alter-ego Candy like that!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Stop talkin about my alter-ego Candy like that!
> 
> *



What was your score??  Or hers?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

mine was 84...somehow...i think it's the lack of alcohol consumption...

...Candy...her's would be off the scale...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *mine was 84...somehow...i think it's the lack of alcohol consumption...
> 
> ...Candy...her's would be off the scale...  *



So how many schizophrenics do we have on this site?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

me and me, too


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *me and me, too *



you too or you two?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

whichever.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *So how many schizophrenics do we have on this site? *



I do not know, I will consult with the voices in my head , and ask them how many personalities I have


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I do not know, I will consult with the voices in my head , and ask them how many personalities I have  *



Shall we start a support group for you and you and you?


----------



## Reprobate (Feb 2, 2004)

191

I didn't get my nick for nothing, thank Satan.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

*Pleading the 5th*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> *Pleading the 5th*
> *


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> * *



*Bite me*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Bite me*  *



-vampfeed- 

why you being a meanie pants to me :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

*winks*  nah.. Not I, I'm being my normal sweet self .. sides gotta keep up my image ya know


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Shall we start a support group for you and you and you? *



No support group needed, when you are feeling down just siwtch personalities and or act happy .

Yet, I Thank You for the offer.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *No support group needed, when you are feeling down just siwtch personalities and or act happy .*


* 

I shall need to go find my happy personality now *


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I shall need to go find my happy personality now  *



Does you happy personality require to help people?

If so then you can create a support group for me and others like me


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Does you happy personality require to help people?
> 
> If so then you can create a support group for me and others like me  *



No, my sad personality is just in front right now, so I need to get rid of it.

My helping personality requires me to help people.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *No, my sad personality is just in front right now, so I need to get rid of it.
> *




Oh good, we're in the same boat.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *No, my sad personality is just in front right now, so I need to get rid of it.
> 
> My helping personality requires me to help people. *



Well just remember you could be charged like me for multiple tickets at the theater, or for a buffet dinner. All those personalities


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well just remember you could be charged like me for multiple tickets at the theater, or for a buffet dinner. All those personalities  *



Another reason to be sad.........they're stealing all my money!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2004)

How could your sad personality be in front when you have such great people like us to chat with?   Tell your sad personality to take a hike or we'll trounce it.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *How could your sad personality be in front when you have such great people like us to chat with?   Tell your sad personality to take a hike or we'll trounce it. *



Hehehe........aww.......you guys are so nice!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *So how many schizophrenics do we have on this site? *



I have voices in my head...however they're speaking Spanish and have no clue what they're saying....one of'em needs to get a damn job...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

don't worry, one of them will soon as it warms up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I have voices in my head...however they're speaking Spanish and have no clue what they're saying....one of'em needs to get a damn job... *



He actually said this outloud to me the other night :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

oh my


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Are you sure it was "him" speaking out loud or did ya notice a slight accent?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

hehee.. nope it was he.. we thought we both heard voices.. but it was just the ones in his head


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I have voices in my head...however they're speaking Spanish and have no clue what they're saying....one of'em needs to get a damn job... *



yes, I am well aware of your away message.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *hehee.. nope it was he.. we thought we both heard voices.. but it was just the ones in his head  *



no, no...I said I was sure it wasn't the ones in my head...cause they _were_ speaking Spanish...and once it does get warm...I'm hopin' one of'em does get a job...sheesh...can only take hearing Lowrider in my head so many times a day...:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Are you sure it was "him" speaking out loud or did ya notice a slight accent? *



in the words of Cheech Marin....heeeeyyyyyyy...man..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no, no...I said I was sure it wasn't the ones in my head...cause they were speaking Spanish...and once it does get warm...I'm hopin' one of'em does get a job...sheesh...can only take hearing Lowrider in my head so many times a day...:rofl: *



Hey I'm lucky I can remember even part of a conversation.. much less Verbatim.. :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...must remember...I've got the memory of an elephant...or ephelant...whichever you prefer.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

*looks in the Bathroom*
*breathes a sigh of relief*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

..methinks it's still in the bedroom....eating all the marshmallows...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

Ruhoh.. I don't remember moving last June..errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..
*Sniffs* hyperventilates*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

....er..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

did you move it?  I hope so.. cuz cuz cuz.. otherwise it was tossed out when you know who moved in over there and oh bother.. 
I never see it during the daytime in the BR.. hence my sigh of relief.. but but what if it's not here??
*sniffs more*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

then that means more marshmallows for you and not it...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

oh oh.. tay.. *does the happy dance*  it's prolly waffling around with that silly thong donned rhino *snorts*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...and the leopard named Shiela...:shrug:


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 4, 2004)

good god, there is no escaping rhino-in-a-thong


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

Nope! It shall haunt thee forever!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

*snickers.. well I know my effalump is just fine.. the rhino? *twitches*
 It better not raid my dreams.. they are scary enough :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

the rhino might fight w/ the elephant cuz it wants midnight s'mores...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

I am in Hell.. that's all there is to it 

psssssssst.. I want s'mores tooooo..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

we should make s'mores one night!


...how in the world did they come up w/ "s'more"? anyone know?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *we should make s'mores one night!
> 
> 
> ...how in the world did they come up w/ "s'more"? anyone know? *



Can I have some more please?

Can I have s'more please?  (* assume your mouth is full while saying it  *)

I like oliphants and effumlumps and rhinos are not so bad. Yet, that thong idea is just scary


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

oooh! i never thought of that....


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

Think of s'mores as solidied hot chocolate with marshmallows on a grahm cracker crust aka Hot Cocoa pie.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I am in Hell.. that's all there is to it *



no...not yet.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Check here:
> 
> http://www.gotlaughs.com/funpages/view.cfm/1680
> ...


I broke two hundred as well, but that was the old me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Think of s'mores as solidied hot chocolate with marshmallows on a grahm cracker crust aka Hot Cocoa pie. *




and now they're spoiled cuz there is a s'mores cereal.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 5, 2004)

Thongs and wildlife...just a bad idea.
(Though I suppose better than some people who wear them.)


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Thongs and wildlife...just a bad idea.
> *



Just add porn and chinese food to that and you have the essence of MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no...not yet.   *



Ohh do tell


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Just add porn and chinese food to that and you have the essence of MT! *


 Well, there ya go, Kaith.  If you ever want to replace the "Friendly discussion of the martial arts" theme you've got "Porn, chinese food, wildlife and thongs....oh yeah, and martial arts too."


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 5, 2004)

I scored 91. I may have to take up knitting.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> * "Porn, chinese food, wildlife and thongs....oh yeah, and martial arts too." *



I like it!


----------



## ThirdDegreeBurn (Feb 5, 2004)

203

I'm not a bad person dammit!


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 5, 2004)

"Porn, chinese food, wildlife and thongs....oh yeah, and martial arts too."  


I like it! 


This should tell you something!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL!

...or that's just the slogan for the Bar and Grill! :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

...or a really bad Hong Kong movie.....:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> ...or a really bad Hong Kong Movie..... :shrug:
> *



In my best Chinese sub-title voice......
Well, alright then............ We'll do it for teacher!  {then thumbs up}


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I broke two hundred as well, but that was the old me.  *


136 for me


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> WoW....... 204 was my score...... dang.. better work on something.......



...like repenting...:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *In my best Chinese sub-title voice......
> Well, alright then............ We'll do it for teacher!  {then thumbs up} *


 But if it's a bad, subtitled, hong kong porno flick wouldn't that be ...."Well, alright then... We'll do it *to* teacher."?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

oh...my..:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

We should produce it to raise money for MT!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

how about not?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

You guys never like my ideas!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

you CAN if you really want to...i think i'll sit outta this one


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

yes...I'm going to hell.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm already in hell as I keep tellng myself


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

but only on the second level....I'm taking over.  :EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm already in hell as I keep tellng myself  *



The eigth plane of hell is reported to be the one that is frozen, maybe you are there and not the second place


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

it's actually starting to thaw around here...now...it needs to get about twenty degrees warmer...then I'll be happy.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

well whatever level I be on.. tis colder inside than tis out.. *ponders this~!! Yesh it's finally thawing a bit.. let's hope it keeps going up not down.. this level is no fun.. I need more heat


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

I consider it warm when I can have the windows down on my car when I drive...grr...damn coldness...enough, I say.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Tis much easier to get warm than to get cool .. or is it.. remind me of this thread in August


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

the thing you can always dress up for cold...you can only take so much clothing off when it's warm.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

yesh and the neighbors would most likely frown upon the latter..*still mumbling bout 1/4 days...
I had my snowsuit on in the house today.. didn't wanna get out of it to change for class.. first time I's been warm in a week~!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

yep...get the snowsuit on...then gotta use the bathroom...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

heheeeee... you know me all to well :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

yep....and that almost frightens me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

good thing you had 'almost' in there


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

hehehee.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*chortles*

my elbow is being stupid.. *glares at it*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *The eigth plane of hell is reported to be the one that is frozen, maybe you are there and not the second place  *



I'm in the 8th level......I need some friends! come visit!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm in the 8th level......I need some friends! come visit! *



8th level of Doom or Quake or Halo?

Visit, in this cold weather, wiht my Truck in the shop? No Way. Maybe in the summer time, if I can get the time off work and can get the bug to travel.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

*Pokes Rich*
She means she's on the 8th level of Hell.. *chortles~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Rich.. Try to make it for the Seminar tay~!! April 10th.. should give ya plenty of time to make plans


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

And I'll be at the seminar, provided I am still invited, so you can meet me too!  hehe.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

10th of April is a Saturday, and it might be warming up by then.

Is it raining down there in Spring Time?

I will put it into the plans. Right now I need get through some emergencies at work. One of my programs is either going to be real busy and behind schedule or cancelled. Senior level VP's and Presidents, will be making the decision later this month I hope.

Until then I cannot not even plan a work trip for my other program to Japan, let alone a vacation . I know the troubles I ahve compared to people with no heat. Or no job. So, I am not whining, just thinking out loud. Sounds like fun. I just need to see what happens. 

Thank You for the invite. Mr. C will not beat me to much will he?


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Rain in April? Puhleeeeese.. hahaaa.. Who knows what it's gonna be doing around here.. last year it was a wet one.. let's hope not as wet this year.. and it will be a glorious spring.. *keeping digits crossed *  
Mr. C. won't hurt ya~!! He's got control 

Hope you can make it.. will be a blast~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *And I'll be at the seminar, provided I am still invited, so you can meet me too!  hehe. *



most certainly 

Just don't beat me up tay


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Me? Beat you up?  The Chronuss left bruises on me from yesterday.  I think I am no match.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

well I'm an old lady so ya have to go easy on me.. and Chad leaves bruises on me from just tickling me


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

I do believe I saw those pictures of you at the gym.........
I'll definitely be more gentle than my instructor was to the boy who "fubar"ed yesterday......."3-10 seconds and you would have been out..." yikes!

Good thing I'm a drug dealer and have spare narcotics just laying around......might need them when I come up!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **chortles*
> 
> my elbow is being stupid.. *glares at it* *




and my shoulder is being stupid....

...elbow for a shoulder...shouldn't have gotten me in Locked Wing tonight, tessh...


----------



## Seig (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I do believe I saw those pictures of you at the gym.........
> I'll definitely be more gentle than my instructor was to the boy who "fubar"ed yesterday......."3-10 seconds and you would have been out..." yikes!
> 
> Good thing I'm a drug dealer and have spare narcotics just laying around......might need them when I come up! *


It's a good thing I know you are joking......


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

The first part is true.........I seriously thought my instructor was going to make the kid black out.  Of course, that's what I would have done.   


I am a drug dealer.......legally.  I give people drugs, they give me money, except those on Medicaid, but I'm not even gonna go there.

Spare narcotics...........left over from when I have surgery last summer......


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah Chad was telling me about that incident.. Good grief~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *well I'm an old lady so ya have to go easy on me.. and Chad leaves bruises on me from just tickling me  *



oh, yes...I'm ever sooooo mean.   :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *The first part is true.........I seriously thought my instructor was going to make the kid black out.  Of course, that's what I would have done. *



...told Erin I'd have made that kid do so many pushups til I got tired from looking at him...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh, yes...I'm ever sooooo mean.   :shrug: *



you is a meaniehead but I'll keep ya..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

I am not mean...*stomps*...grr..:shrug:...of course you'll keep me....who would replace me....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

ok ok.. settle down.. you're not mean.. *keep repeating it Tess and you shall believe*  Nobody could possibly replace you.. nope.. not on this astral plane ~!!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...told Erin I'd have made that kid do so many pushups til I got tired from looking at him... *




I much preferred the 3-10 second black out........he'd look nice laying on the floor.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Nobody could possibly replace you.. nope.. not on this astral plane ~!!! *



of course not...cause I'm me...and there's only me....which is a good thing...cause if there were two..then...I'd take over the world...or...at least Charles Town....okay..well...maybe my house...well...maybe I'd just redecorate me room...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

*taps you on your chest.. *feels the tap on my own.. Uhhh
duh.. CLONE~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

ack...why for you'd tap me....sheesh...:enguard: ..I shall poke you...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

*quivering in abject terror*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

...from a  poke..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

oh sowwy.. I got distracted..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

I was daydreaming


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

uh-huh....or didja just fall outta the chair..


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

Hush you.....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 10, 2004)

me thinks she did...


...i haven't fallen outta this chair yet....but the chairs in Turner and Kenamond....hehe...they's almost like rockers and tip when yer propped up on the desk readin...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

He knows better


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

knows better than what...I've seen you almost do so...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

*mumbles under breath*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

yep, yep....had to pull the chair back in from the other room cause you almost rolled into it...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

Swear he has a hidden camera in here~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

no, that happened that one night when I watched The Recruit and I had to show you monkeypox existed...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2004)

glad you could remember that night


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I am not mean...*stomps*...grr..:shrug:...of course you'll keep me....who would replace me.... *



you are a meany head...i tell you that all the time and no stomping, i stomp louder than you


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 12, 2004)

mine was 131...hum?  i think it was the alcohol consumption that got me there...what can i say drinking games are fun when you're with friends and there's nothing better to do


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Me? Beat you up?  The Chronuss left bruises on me from yesterday.  I think I am no match. *



erin he leaves bruises on all of us...you just need to learn to hit or bite back....he tends to like to get your arms all distorted so you're in close range to just take a snip at him and he let's go immediately most of the time -vampfeed-


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *...you just need to learn to hit or bite back....*




No comment!


----------



## Seig (Feb 13, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> erin he leaves bruises on all of us...


Not true


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Not true




Well I certainly get my share of bruises from him...but then again, i get a bruise when i run into a chair...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 13, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> * i get a bruise when i run into a chair...*



...and when thinking too hard... :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...and when thinking too hard... :rofl:



No comment bout getting bruises from falling outta a chair


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 13, 2004)

> No comment bout getting bruises from falling outta a chair



teeee...heeee...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> teeee...heeee...




*Pokes* and Bites*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

you bit me enough on friday night.....POKE!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 27, 2004)

I owe you a few days BITES~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 27, 2004)

yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 27, 2004)

makes a face.. Yeah..  :btg:


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 27, 2004)

You know, things like this conversation used to scare me...
Should I be afraid that they don't anymore...
And Yes I am going to hell


----------

